# Depression and the full moon?



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

As a woman I sometimes get depressed and/or grouchy at PMS time, however I'm not in PMS right now and earlier this week I was SO depressed, just total down and despair! My husband was also down for unknown reasons and a few people at work too. Some people have told me "It's the full moon." I looked on the internet and I see equal evidence showing it to be true, from skeptics saying it's nonsense. Has anyone else noticed mood changes that correspond to moon phases?


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey thats funny, I am feeling down lately as well.But might be coincidence. i mean if you go looking for epople who feel down when the moon aint full you'll find plenty as well. But little weird indeed.


----------

